# 'Bad Amplitude' Sets New Electric Dragster Speed Record



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

*What Record?*



News Bot said:


> All-electric dragster reached top speed of 127 mph in the quarter mile, pulling a 3.5g force on driver Dennis Bieschke.
> 
> More...


I wonder what record he is talkin' bout


----------



## dougingraham (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: What Record?*



major said:


> I wonder what record he is talkin' bout


The article is dated 10/7/2002. The real question is why the news bot thought this was new.


----------



## rochesterricer (Jan 5, 2011)

*Re: What Record?*

Looks like there was spam comment posted on the original article 3 days ago. The software for the website that posted it must equate comments to article updates or something like that.


----------



## ken will (Dec 19, 2009)

> Bad Amplitude's batteries are a spiral-wound, lead-acid devices from Optima Batteries


lead-acid!!!


----------

